# How to create Spoiler drop down?



## Gentlegamer

How do you create that nifty spoiler drop down box?


----------



## hafrogman

Gentlegamer said:


> How do you create that nifty spoiler drop down box?



Use the sblock tag.  Sblock inside brackets []

{sblock=Whatever you want your block to say}And this is hidden.{/sblock}

Replace {} with [] and you're there.

[sblock=Whatever you want your block to say]And this is hidden.[/sblock]

If you just want it to say "spoiler", then you can skip the = and just use sblock

[sblock]Snape kills Trinity with Rosebud[/sblock]

For future reference, if you quote someone's post, it'll show you the code they used.


----------



## Darkness

[sblock]This?[/sblock]



If so, this code:

[sblock]Your text here.[/sblock]

Results in this:

[sblock]Your text here.[/sblock]

You can also add a title:

[sblock=Your title here]Your text here.[/sblock]

Which results in this:

[sblock=Your title here]Your text here.[/sblock]


----------



## Gentlegamer

+1000 internets to you both for the answers! Thanks!


----------

